# Google Checkout or Paypal?



## biggermo (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi there. I've just spotted some threads with this exact same question, but they're from a few years ago and I wanted a more updated answer. So what are peoples thoughts on the Paypal/Google Checkout debate? I only know one person who uses Checkout, but nearly everyone I know has a Paypal horror story. Can you have both on your website? And someone else mentioned using Moneybookers. Anyone got any opinions on them?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do not have either checkout.....But I have use Paypal for 11+ years without any kind of problem.....There all kinds of horror stories about everything, however, they are usually the exceptions to the rule versus the status quo....


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

We've been using Paypal or Paypal's API for our online business just fine. They are prompt and well trusted by consumers.


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

I have never had any issues with Paypal but recently I did have an issue with Google. Someone hacked into my Google account and they had access to all my Google linked accounts, Gmail, Google Checkout, and even other online accounts where I had used Google Checkout for online purchases Barnes and Noble and Best Buy. Overall they purchased about $7000 of computers and cell phones on several of my credit cards. They even changed my passwords and sent emails from my gmail account requesting all the items to be be shipped to an address in another state. Fortunately I have my credit cards setup to send a text message to my cell phone anytime there is on online charge made to my account, and was able to get all my credit cards cancelled before the transactions were actually charged to my cards. After this experience I don't have much trust in google's security.


----------



## trustins (Jul 13, 2012)

Purple Jelly Clothing is currently using PAYPAL with no problems as of yet. I like the paypal because people can pay either through their palpal account or just by a credit card if they don't have an account. Its secure.

We will soon add on GOOGLE payment and a merchant account (via authorize net)... 

We just want to be as flexible as can for payments.


----------



## biggermo (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, thanks for that. I don't know why it is that we have such a problem with Paypal here in Europe then, but there's a lot of us in my area who have their own Paypal story. The first time we ever bought something from a company, the company ended up having their Paypal account frozen for 2 weeks because of a complaint we made. And we weren't even complaining about the company in question. They just bore the brunt of a glitch in the Paypal system. Luckily the owner of the company accepted our apologies when she realised it wasn't our fault. Anyway, thanks again for your comments.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do not think there is really such a problem.....It is more the few problems they have are widely reported whereas most happy campers hardly say boo....


----------



## biggermo (Oct 28, 2011)

Funnily enough, I don't actually recall reading any bad press about Paypal, it's only through a few friends' personal experience, which is why I wondered if other people had these problems.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you look through the archives here, you will see many complaints....


----------



## biggermo (Oct 28, 2011)

Think I'll take your word for it!


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

Both companies are so big you will find plenty of people that have had both great, and horrible service with either company. I hope that my experience with Google was just a rare exception. 

I forgot to mention in my previous post that a Customer Service Rep from Google actually called the next day to inform me that there had been suspicious activity on my account, and was very helpful in reclaiming my account from the hackers. So I was impressed with quality of Google's customer service, but I still have concerns about the security of their software.


----------



## biggermo (Oct 28, 2011)

I think it's the customer service of Paypal that most of us have had problems with, but I guess that's gonna be the same for any big company.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

My PayPal account was frozen last week because someone from the UK tried logging into my account. Security was on top of it. 

I've never used google checkout. 
You can hve both. 
I offer PayPal and regular credit card through authorize.net


----------



## biggermo (Oct 28, 2011)

not heard of authorize.net. will have a look.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

biggermo said:


> not heard of authorize.net. will have a look.


You can go directly through authorize .net but you would probably be better off calling your bank and going through them. You would get better rates than going directly through them.
I pay $22 month. And my rates are better than going through authorize directly (and much much lower than PP).


----------



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been using Paypal for a year. They did randomly and COMPLETELY freeze my account once and after hearing all the horror stories it did freak me out  I called them and they had it sorted it out in about 5 minutes. All I had to do was update my security questions and stuff.

Google checkout also has horror stories.

As long as you don't ever get complaints or if you do get complaints sort them out quick as hell (the consumer is ALWAYS right according to paypal.. so that is also going to be your policy. just give them back their money... save the headache..) you will never have problems. And make sure everything is legit before using paypal: your business name, bank account, etc, or they might freeze you if they think something fishy is going on.

I never keep more then a three hundred dollars in paypal now (which means I transfer money almost every day ) in case they completely freeze my account again!


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

They are both pretty bad, Stripe is the future. Great payment processor.


----------

